# Rigs and back Part ll



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

We spent the night at the Orange Beach Marina getting some much needed sleep after having had a shower , clean clothes and dinner. By 9 AM we had fueled the boat and were ready for a nice leisurely ride home. Johnathan thought it might not be a bad idea to drag some lures through the water with the hope of snagging something in the lip. Once we were past the outer marker, we headed towards the 131 Hole about 27 nautical miles away. We put out a six rod spread with Ilander Chuggers on long riggers, Rum Cay Candies on the short riggers and El Dingo chuggers on the flat lines. The seas were flat, the sun was shining, the wind negligible and it was a beautiful day. About the time we were at The Nipple latitude we changed course to East. Just short of the edge we joined a long line of boats running North to South fishing on some nice hard bottom. After a small mixed bag of Mingo which were decent sized, Lane Snapper, Scamp and short AJ's we continued East towards Destin. By the time we were North of the 131 Hole we got out first knock down. Nice Wahoo which I saw get a little air when it hit the port short Rum Cay Candy with Bonito colors. Put the steel to it, smart rap on the noggin , hook out and it goes into the fish box. Get the line back out and we didn't have to wait long for the next strike. In less than 10 minutes another Wahoo smashes the starboard Rum Cay Candy with bleeding dorado colors. This one was a decent hooter. Same drill as before and into the fish box it goes. Got the ods back out and everyone settled in to see if we would get any more knock down. We had had our day so around 5 PM we pulled in our spread and rigged 2 rods for a high speed troll back to the East Pass. The water was less than 250 fee by now but you never know might catch some lost and hungry fast swimmer. No more knock downs but it sure was a nice ride back in with a picture perfect sundown.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Very nice hooters, of the pelagic variety!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

I agree that is a nice pair of hooters!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Didn't I say in Part 1 "You will get em next time". 

Pretty fish Kim. Glad you got em.


----------

